# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Andrew Zarian's wife is HOT

## FlightTL

Congrats Andrew!  :Smile: 

I checked out the free for all, and guess what you landed a perfect 10/10.


It helps that you're a Norwood -1 and as Spencer K says, you have Hollywood looks, and amazing eye brows.

----------


## Dav7

> Congrats Andrew! 
> 
> I checked out the free for all, and guess what you landed a perfect 10/10.
> 
> 
> It helps that you're a Norwood -1 and as Spencer K says, you have Hollywood looks, and amazing eye brows.


 Just googled this chap, because I'd never heard of him before this. Honestly, an intact hairline is the only visually desirable trait this bloke possesses, just about everything else (face mostly) just screams beta male, or better yet "I'm a beta provider with a bit of $$$ in the bank, let's see what is lands me". It makes me wonder if perhaps the hairline, while always a benefit for both our looks and inner confidence, if it is just perhaps but one of the many attributes in a long list which is needed to attract the opposite gender.

Case-in-example, this bloke gives off the soft, beta vibe.......whereas balding/ half bald Fredrik Ljungberg gives off a pure alpha vibe, based on facial features alone. Even NW1/ NW2 alpha looking dudes with shaved noggins can give off an alpha look, just as further along the scale, aka. NW3+ can..........case in point = Fredrik Ljungberg, Jude Law etc. that women still fall head over heals for. Whereas say this bloke, or say for Maradona or George Lucas, having a perfectly intact hairline will do next to nothing for them.............females will just never find them attractive or sexy in the way they would find an even balding Ljungberg or Jude Law to be sexy and attractive.

Then again, perhaps facial aesthetics, along with having a strong body are equally if not more important than an intact hairline. That bloke, George Lucas, Bill Gates etc. all pretty much have intact juvenile hairlines........yet find me ONE female who finds them sexy and attractive.................meanwhile women will still swoon over Ljunberg and Law, despite the unfortunate onslaught of MPB.

None of this is to deny the importance of combating MPB, nor of denying the fact that it ruins both our looks and self confidence. However it is worth also pointing out, that some of the most betatest of beta males out there have perfectly intact NW1 hairlines..........whereas some of the studs in the public eye are way passed NW3+ , yet are still a major hit with the ladies.

----------


## Andrewzarian

> Congrats Andrew! 
> 
> I checked out the free for all, and guess what you landed a perfect 10/10.
> 
> 
> It helps that you're a Norwood -1 and as Spencer K says, you have Hollywood looks, and amazing eye brows.


 Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Andrewzarian

> Just googled this chap, because I'd never heard of him before this. Honestly, an intact hairline is the only visually desirable trait this bloke possesses, just about everything else (face mostly) just screams beta male, or better yet "I'm a beta provider with a bit of $$$ in the bank, let's see what is lands me". It makes me wonder if perhaps the hairline, while always a benefit for both our looks and inner confidence, if it is just perhaps but one of the many attributes in a long list which is needed to attract the opposite gender.
> 
> Case-in-example, this bloke gives off the soft, beta vibe.......whereas balding/ half bald Fredrik Ljungberg gives off a pure alpha vibe, based on facial features alone. Even NW1/ NW2 alpha looking dudes with shaved noggins can give off an alpha look, just as further along the scale, aka. NW3+ can..........case in point = Fredrik Ljungberg, Jude Law etc. that women still fall head over heals for. Whereas say this bloke, or say for Maradona or George Lucas, having a perfectly intact hairline will do next to nothing for them.............females will just never find them attractive or sexy in the way they would find an even balding Ljungberg or Jude Law to be sexy and attractive.
> 
> Then again, perhaps facial aesthetics, along with having a strong body are equally if not more important than an intact hairline. That bloke, George Lucas, Bill Gates etc. all pretty much have intact juvenile hairlines........yet find me ONE female who finds them sexy and attractive.................meanwhile women will still swoon over Ljunberg and Law, despite the unfortunate onslaught of MPB.
> 
> None of this is to deny the importance of combating MPB, nor of denying the fact that it ruins both our looks and self confidence. However it is worth also pointing out, that some of the most betatest of beta males out there have perfectly intact NW1 hairlines..........whereas some of the studs in the public eye are way passed NW3+ , yet are still a major hit with the ladies.


 Only a beta would spend time discussing alphas and betas on a hair loss forum  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

FlightTL, you hang in there and one of these days you can have a hottie too.  You have to take baby steps first.  Your first girlfriend most likely will not be hot at all.  She may even be a bit on the disgusting side, but as long as she is female, then you are taking steps toward your ultimate goal.  Take your time.  Tear up a few whales.  Keep your head up.

----------


## Dav7

> Only a beta would spend time discussing alphas and betas on a hair loss forum


 You're a member on this forum!? Crap, thought you were some random celebrity in the media, sorry about that.

----------


## FlightTL

Dav7 makes a good point about confidence.


On another note, Coco is looking great! Must have hit the gym or something.

----------


## Andrewzarian

Coco is the worst...

----------

